# Where can i get vellum or good trans paper



## BAJITOONDA (Apr 13, 2010)

Where can i get some 11x17 suitable transfer paper for plastisol? I'm in tucson. Thanks,


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Same place you get all your other screen print supplies, no?


----------



## BAJITOONDA (Apr 13, 2010)

well actually i am now in tucson where there are no vendors at all. i am also needing something larger about 11x17 or so - just looking for a new vendor


----------

